# Cursersteuerung



## JuriMan (20. März 2005)

Moin!

Ich muss ein kleines Spielchen mit Turbo Pascal programmieren.
Wie kann ich mit den Pfeiltasten den Curser steuern?


----------



## Gawayn (30. April 2005)

Hast du das Problem bereits gelöst? Wenn nein, informier dich mal über ReadKey und schreib hierhin, wie dein bisheriger Ansatz aussieht. (Sollte dein TP abstürzen aufgrund der fehlerhaften CRT-Unit, kannst du ReadKey auch selbst mit Assembler realisieren.)

-Gawayn


----------

